# Marsh zone ??



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Any reports on the marsh zone opener ? I'm in the South zone but was curious what's up that way.
Looks like a little cooler weather is heading our way for the W/E.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Lots of wood ducks getting killed. Some teal are still around too, and plenty of geese. Other ducks are here but sporadic.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Don't expect many replies, these guys are more tight lipped than fishermen.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

I didn't get out but we have a house in Huron and heard quite a few shots Sunday morning


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info gentleman . 
I'm about as far south as you can get in Ohio but I was curious how things were going up north. I'm seeing mostly local birds in my area, Woody's and Mallards, tons of local geese but most are in city limits. Weather man is calling for rain and cooler temps for our opener.
Thanks again and Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like more of the same this year. Local birds will be shot up early, hunting will be fair to dismal until the last part of the second split, then maybe fair to good. Typical Ohio waterfowling.


----------

